# VIDEO GAMES AND DP



## Not Human (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi

i suffer from DP and Depression

i love video games

now when i play the game it dosent feel like the past (when i was normal)

not enjoying it while playing,not feeling it, not feeling the world of the game IT aint beautiful no more

is that depression or DP

ITS A SILLY QUESTION BUT I JUST WANT TO KNOW TO CALM MYSELF A LITTLE AND WHY IM NOT ENJOYING IT NO MORE


----------



## LostTheRealness (Jun 7, 2015)

Is it only by video games?

I have DP and it is even so like your symptoms when I play video games with dp. But not only at video games, it ist everytime and by all, what I do.


----------



## Mochan (Jul 14, 2014)

Playing video games is pretty much the only thing that keeps my mind from it. When I stop however, things get worse and the outside world looks like a painting


----------



## Not Human (Jul 22, 2015)

LostTheRealness said:


> Is it only by video games?
> 
> I have DP and it is even so like your symptoms when I play video games with dp. But not only at video games, it ist everytime and by all, what I do.


Not video games only just everything


----------



## Not Human (Jul 22, 2015)

Mochan said:


> Playing video games is pretty much the only thing that keeps my mind from it. When I stop however, things get worse and the outside world looks like a painting


agreed, video games help me sometimes to get busy but Dp keeps winning and im trying as hard as i can to defeat it


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

I used to love gaming before DP, but as soon as I started feeling DP my interest disappeared almost instantly. Never found out why, it troubles me alot.


----------



## Akame (Jul 20, 2015)

I feel like my DP mostly goes when I really get into a video game. However, I agree the enjoyment has been mostly lost. I feel like I just play because I don't enjoy anything, so I may aswell do what I've done for years. I suffer depression and DP too so I can't tell you which causes it, but I'd guess a mixture of both.


----------



## Omnismorss (Jun 28, 2015)

I used to LOVE the games universo literally playing to ser the beatyfull stuff i used to play like 6 hours a day when i was a kid ans when i grew up every free time i had i spend playing vídeo games, i like the online RPG style and what i liked the most in all of them is the human interation but fter dp every game i start feels like.... Nothing i used to play dota2 like 4 hours a day and laugh with my friend in skype and since 2 months ago every joy every laugh.... Jut gone they still invite and i still play but in the end i stop and think.... I did all this just to passou the time... INE of the things that i love the most now makes me feel nothing anymore... DP is bullshit.


----------



## Anonymity (Jul 8, 2013)

Mochan said:


> Playing video games is pretty much the only thing that keeps my mind from it. When I stop however, things get worse and the outside world looks like a painting


I play video games so much since DP it is an addiction. The odd thing is, I don't even enjoy them really, it just keeps my mind off of DP. The huge downside tho, is after a binge, when I go outside the world looks so fucked. It is like DP on steroids, and my anxiety jumps through the roof.


----------



## Mochan (Jul 14, 2014)

Anonymity said:


> I play video games so much since DP it is an addiction. The odd thing is, I don't even enjoy them really, it just keeps my mind off of DP. The huge downside tho, is after a binge, when I go outside the world looks so fucked. It is like DP on steroids, and my anxiety jumps through the roof.


You described it perfectly! I still do enjoy games, but not as much as I used to.


----------

